# Old Cq 6230 Lathe - Same As Grizzly 4003 ??



## BrianG (Feb 27, 2016)

I have just acquired an old, unbranded lathe that requires some refurbishment and a few parts.  



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The only marking I can find on the machine is this lable:

The closest I can find to this is the Grizzly 4003 or the King  KC1236 ML

Can anyone confirm that this might be a Griz 4003 equivalent?


----------



## BrianG (Feb 27, 2016)

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]





BrianG said:


> I have just acquired an old, unbranded lathe that requires some refurbishment and a few parts.
> 
> View attachment 123259
> 
> ...


This is a picture of the gear head.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 27, 2016)

It isn't the current G4003 setup on the controls.  Perhaps the model which the 4003 replaced?


----------



## silence dogood (Feb 27, 2016)

From my search that lathe is made by the Weihao company in China and apparently are still being made.    Hope that helps.


----------



## BrianG (Feb 28, 2016)

And this is the machine


silence dogood said:


> From my search that lathe is made by the Weihao company in China and apparently are still being made.    Hope that helps.



This blue one is the new CQ 6230.  Not the same unit, unfortunately


----------



## jmanatee (Feb 28, 2016)

The pic here https://www.kmstools.com/king-industrial-12-x-36-metal-lathe-with-stand-12933 looks almost exactly like my G4003  But mine is green


----------



## BrianG (Feb 28, 2016)

BrianG said:


> And this is the machine
> 
> 
> This blue one is the new CQ 6230.  Not the same unit, unfortunately
> ...



Yes, the quick-change gear box and the power quadrant of the G4003 are identical to mine.  The main gear box levers are oriented differently.

I am needing parts for the quick-change box and for the cross-slide, so those are the important cross-references that I seek.


----------



## silence dogood (Feb 28, 2016)

Darn.  You'd think that the Chinese would at least put something after the model number like cq  6230-?? so that you would know.  You can try down loading the grizzly G4003 manual and see if most of the parts match.  Good luck


----------



## BrianG (Mar 13, 2016)

Most of the 4003 parts are the same.  Only the cross slide leadscrew is continuing to be a problem.  Mind is 8 tpi and the Grizzly ones are 10tpi.  I think I can straighten mine if I can't find a replacement.
I'd make one if I had a lathe!!  LOL


----------

